# Full Listing of Dog Food Recalls



## Big Horn (Feb 26, 2018)

This is the full list.  The most recent are first.  There are three new today.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)

A couple of years ago we switched our pooch to a raw diet.  The prep is messy but he seems to be more lively and his poops almost turn to dust after a couple of days!


----------

